# Multiple antivirus failed to scan malicous filename



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

You can't rely on your antivirus for everything, so this is something you should look out for on your own.

*Multiple antivirus failed to scan malicous filename bypass vulnerability*

http://www.securitytrap.org/mail/vulnwatch/2005/Nov/0014.html


----------



## RavenMind (Mar 8, 2005)

Luckily in the example given, if the file is associated with a registry value then HJT should pick it up. We often see these buggers trying to closely match system files such as ??chost.exe, or ??ndll32.exe, and are placed in the same directory.


----------

